# Language Courses in San Javier/Los Alcazares



## mazlester (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi,

Just wondered if anybody knew of any place in San Javier/Los Alcazares that I could do a 1/2 week Spanish course? I speak a little Spanish mainly conversational so probably an intermediate level would be what I'm looking for.

I'm currently finishing in the forces and the course would be part of my 'resettlement package' I would already be out there as we are in the process of buying a house so I would tag on the end of leave! It gives me more time in Spain then!

Tks

Maria


----------

